# Avalon Theater



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics from a recent project. After all the built in seating, bar and tables were installed, we changed the color. Will have professional pics of the finished product soon. (hope)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice project


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

:thumbup:
Nice looking job to have and do, deffo keep us posted, BB.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome job, did you paint the ceiling? And all the detail on the stage arch?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> Awesome job, did you paint the ceiling? And all the detail on the stage arch?


The ceiling is painted in Modern Master's "Champange" metallic.

We just painted the smaller room. It is a new venue for smaller acts, or groups that draw smaller crowds. They allowed us to stain tables (the small circles) downstairs in the theater. 

The job was done. Then it was decided to change the wall color. Will get some pics of that. (my battery was dead the last time I was there)


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome project man!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It was to be a 3 month project. The deadline got chopped down to 5 weeks. There was one day when 16 trades people were crammed in there. (there are 2 small rooms you don't see in the pics.)


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice work. Super cool project. Cool old building. :thumbsup:

I didn't see any respirators when you guys were finishing the tables. 

I know they suck to wear all day, but I try to wear them even if the smell is not that bad.

The effect is cumulative. Solvents cause you to be less happy, more tired, and literally not enjoy life as much. It's hard to make that distinction from each little exposure, but it makes a big difference overall like say during an entire work week.

I used to never wear them, and I used to clean my arms off in a five of Lacquer thinner, so this isn't coming from someone who is overly sensitive.

Anyway, nice pics of the project, I love working on cool old buildings.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Awsome project. Nice job - BB.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> It was to be a 3 month project. The deadline got chopped down to 5 weeks. There was one day when 16 trades people were crammed in there. (there are 2 small rooms you don't see in the pics.)


Love those schedules. Have you ever noticed, that they usually count on the painter to catch up on a few days? But even though its chaotic, the overall job goes better and in less time. The jobs that linger are the ones that drive me nuts. 
NICE work BB!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Love those schedules. Have you ever noticed, that they usually count on the painter to catch up on a few days? But even though its chaotic, the overall job goes better and in less time. The jobs that linger are the ones that drive me nuts.
> NICE work BB!!


The big problem was touching up the same stuff, over and over. Told them to just wait, but...................


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

looks great bb...thanks for posting those
post the pro pics...I'd love to see those as well...


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Very interesting job, thanks for sharing the pics! Always fun to see what one of kind projects guys/gals are working on! Nice set of pics to have in the ole portfolio.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Biker that looks real good man. I wish I could work with ya that one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN MAN, that's sweet. Ya gotta be proud of being involved.

And the ceiling is to die for ! Not many people will recognize it for what it is, but WE do. 

:thumbup: :notworthy:

-Bill


----------

